# Missing my girl



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is truly a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. It is never ever easy.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Tears are flowing for you and your family. Please know many on the Forum share your pain and wish we could ease your heartache. Our golden babies at the Bridge will keep Mazie company until we get there.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Awesome tribute man...I lost my Ginger a little over two months ago. It happened within an hour or so after our usual late night hike at the park. She was one day short of 10.5 years old. I feel your pain.


----------



## Lucky Dog's Dad (Jun 7, 2014)

Awe Mazie was so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain....we lost our Lucky Girl on 6/3/14. I've never been this sad.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Such a beautiful tribute to Mazie. I´m afraid I watched it all in a blur with tears but looks like Mazie had a wonderful life. Lots of love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rubin*

Rubin

I am so sorry about Mazie.
I added her to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html#post4630714


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your precious Mazie. I know your entire family must be devastated. What a beautiful, sweet, suger face she had. I fell in love with her watching the video tribute. One picture reminded me of my Red. These dogs sure know how to burrow into our hearts. I lost Red in September and I will tell you, it does get easier. Hang in there. Show more pics of Mazie if you can.

Mike


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss - what a beautiful girl. I loved the tribute video. It looks like she had such a great life filled with wonderful memories.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

What an absolutely beautiful girl. So very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Mazie.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute for a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, I feel your pain and sorrow; I lost my Daisy 2 months ago. My thoughts are with you


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

*Thank you all...*

Thank you everyone for your kind words about my Mazie. She really was a sweet girl. One thing is for sure, she lived for swimming. Couldn't ever get her to fetch a tennis ball on land, but she would literally spend the entire day retrieving a Frisbee out on the lake. She refused to hang out on the boat for more than 2 minutes before demanding to get back in the water. She also had quite the ability to hold her breath and dive underwater for things. Our boating days on Lake Huron this summer will not be the same without her. 

I wanted to tell you all that I am very grateful that I found this forum. As many others have, I stumbled here in the early days of the grieving process after losing my Golden. What a wonderful place. Spending time here has helped a lot. Prior to Mazie going to the Bridge, I always thought and said I had no interest in getting another dog in the future. This forum has helped me realize that is not true. A part of my heart needs to have a Golden in my life. Not sure when I will be ready, but I am looking forward to the day that I welcome my next fur kid into my family.


----------

